# DIY Spraybar, AC70 Powerhead & Fluval U4 Question(s)



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Folks, 

Got sick and tired of messing with my Fluval 405 (spring leak and wasn't impressed with filtration)

...and for the time being, I've decided to go with the following: AC70 Powerhead w/ Quick Connect - fill plastic tube inside Quick Connect with Matrix, wrapping that with Marineland Rite Bonded and placing it inside the Quick Connect housing. 

Tank contents are shown in signature. 

Is this not sufficient enough or should I be fine? Considering Fluval underwater U4 if it isn't...and if so, what's the scoop on those? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## yakisoba (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi IO hear U I neeed a spray Bar on my 405 . I put a sponge over intake screen & much better. ALL plant debris knocks down circulation big time. I see a spray batr assembly online by eheinm. 20.00. I know PVC can be used drilled 1/4 inch holes . End cap it & fit it to the out put with a tubing sleeve & tie clamps. The internal not farmiliar with sorry.


----------

